# auto meter gauge pod



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

I recently contacted auto meter to try and get a pillar pod for
my spec and they said they do not have any for any sentra from 00-02 but did say there may be a different application to fit those dimensions fro another car. I was just seeing if anyone knows if there is one from a different car that will fit the spec-v.
Thanks Greg
Vib spec


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

B15 Pillar Gauge pod Group Buy Final Thread!!! 

Check that thread out to see if you want to get in on it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2002)

THOSE ARE COOL. i would love to get one in grey. 
[email protected]


----------

